# Why You Shouldn?t Train Abs To Failure



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Smart trainees know that progression is the name of the game in fitness and strength training. However, as you continually test your limits of accomplishment, whether that’s reaching a new level of leanness, increasing your muscle mass or obtaining a new strength maximum, you often fall prey to the belief that you must push yourself [...]

*Read More...*


----------

